# Winter Car Tyres (Partworn Goodyear ultragrip 8 175/65 R14 82T)



## PaulSecteur (13 Sep 2013)

Hi,

Im having a new set of winter car tyres, I do a lot of driving so I have to have tyres that are well up to the job.

These are down to about 4mm of tread. Although passed their best for winter driving I would still rather have these than a new set of summer tyres for winter conditions.

These are coming of a 59 plate fiesta 1.6 diesel, not sure what other cars they will fit.

These are free, but MUST be collected at a mutually convenient time in around 3 weeks time. Im near Junction 10 on the M6.

No warranty or guarantee, but Im driving on them.


----------



## Kies (14 Sep 2013)

Are winter tyres that good? Never tried them, but this year due to an upgrade, my sons golf has a spare set of wheels that I could shod.
(Not yours unfortunately)


----------



## PaulSecteur (14 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> Are winter tyres that good? Never tried them, but this year due to an upgrade, my sons golf has a spare set of wheels that I could shod.
> (Not yours unfortunately)



Persoanally, I think so.

You can spend a lot of time reading forums with wildly varying opinions from "Should be a legal requirement from October to March" to "I don't need them, Im a driving God and can use slick race tyres on ice and still get grip"

The first year I had them I was working away in an unfamiliar area, and only knew the one way to get back. Along this route was a short but steep climb over a mainline rail bridge. I sat in the traffic jam watching other trying to get up and get stuck and turn around, even some of the 4x4 SUVs didn't make it - things like BMW x5s with low profile all season tyres 4 wheels spinning and going nowhere. I had a golf GTI with an auto box at the time with Vredestien Wintracs (224 40 R18). When My turn rolled around I just left it in auto and let it make its way up...no slips or slides. 

So yeah, I personally have them. I have also brought a set for my dad as he is getting on a bit and I wouldn't want him to have to start digging his way out or getting stressed if stuck.

Its always best to fit a set of 4 too, here are a few vid that might be interesting...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elP_34ltdWI




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7xXDMkVFlE


----------



## PaulSecteur (14 Sep 2013)

Now taken


----------



## Kies (14 Sep 2013)

Sold on the idea of winter tyres. Will be getting some for the golf. Thank you


----------



## Spinney (14 Sep 2013)

Do you change back to 'summer' tyres in the summer? 
I got winter tyres after the bad winter a few years ago, and had the tyres changed back to the normal ones for a couple of summers, but didn't bother this year (as I'm doing less driving). My reasoning being I already had the normal ones, and the winter ones would wear out quicker. But as it costs to swap them each time, I'm not sure I'll bother any more.
I could try to get a spare set of wheels, so I could just swap them, but that's likely to be even more expensive (or much faff if trying to get them from scrapped cars).


----------



## Kies (14 Sep 2013)

Buy a cheap set of alloys and put winter tyres on, then swap wheels as required


----------



## PaulSecteur (14 Sep 2013)

Spinney said:


> Do you change back to 'summer' tyres in the summer?


I used to on my golf as they were 18s and really expensive (£150ish each back then), but not with the fiesta as its light and doesn't really wear them excessively.

Besides, the winter ones still grip a hell of a lot better in the summer then the Michelin fuel economy "all the grip of chrome" tyres that it came with. They couldn't even grip on slightly damp grass if there was anything like an incline around). Im a steady driver, the MPG meter usually sits between 55 to 65 for normal driving, usually 85+on a steady motorway run.


----------



## Cavalol (2 Oct 2013)

Narrower tyres are far better in the snow, too. A lot of people swear by winter tyres, if you're sensible and don't try and fit them to a sports car and assume you can still corner at 100mph, they're fine.
When the snow comes I'd far rather be driving a small car on narrow tyres than a heavy, modern car with 17" alloys. That's the reason I drive an elderly Peugeot 306 rather than an Aston Martin!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> Do you change back to 'summer' tyres in the summer?
> I got winter tyres after the bad winter a few years ago, and had the tyres changed back to the normal ones for a couple of summers, but didn't bother this year (as I'm doing less driving). My reasoning being I already had the normal ones, and the winter ones would wear out quicker. But as it costs to swap them each time, I'm not sure I'll bother any more.
> I could try to get a spare set of wheels, so I could just swap them, but that's likely to be even more expensive (or much faff if trying to get them from scrapped cars).


Cost me a whole £20 note for a set of spare rims from local scrapyard.....and now it takes 1/2 hours work twice per annum.


----------



## Kies (2 Oct 2013)

Cavalol said:


> Narrower tyres are far better in the snow, too. A lot of people swear by winter tyres, if you're sensible and don't try and fit them to a sports car and assume you can still corner at 100mph, they're fine.
> When the snow comes I'd far rather be driving a small car on narrow tyres than a heavy, modern car with 17" alloys. That's the reason I drive an elderly Peugeot 306 rather than an Aston Martin!



Great post. Son bought some GTi alloys for his small engined Golf and his skinny stock wheels are sitting in the shed. I was wondering how big a winter tyre I could get on them, but I will stick to the standard 175/65/r15. 
Any recommendations for midrange winter tyres?


----------



## PaulSecteur (2 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Any recommendations for midrange winter tyres?



http://www.camskill.co.uk/m95b0s148...yres_-_15_inch_R15_inch_-_175_65_15_175_65R15


The Vredestien or goodyears are good from personal experience. I had the vreds on a mk5 golf gti, and the goodyears on my Fiests 1.6 diesel so I cant give a like for like comparison, but they both give me a warm fuzzy feeling on cold, wet, snowy roads.


----------

